# Where are the Hitachi Terabyte hard drives?



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought they were supposed to be released by now.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

AFAIK 2Q 2007 was as much of a date as was ever given. 

I would wait, if you can stand it. The DeskStar version will be released first, but Hitachi will later release a CinemaStar 1TB model designed for use in DVR applications.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

how many hours of SD and HD will a 1TB give you on a S3?


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

I've read 131 hours of HD, 1244 hours SD.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

You can only get them from Dell right now as part of a PC purchase.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

here is a review from Toms Hardware

http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/04/17/hitachi_7k1000_terabyte_hard_drive/


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

FYI....the Hitachi CinemaStar 7K1000 is the model specifically designed for DVR's. The DeskStar is being released first.

http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/en/menuitem.6893bc7a231364ae4bda9f30eac4f0a0/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think I might just wait for the Terabyte Seagate drive. It is supposed to only use 4 platters instead of the 5 the Hitachi uses. So the Seagate drive should run cooler. That hitcahi drive gets rather hot according to the review. I don't know how much of a difference a DVR version would make with heat since it would still be a 5 platter design.


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree....I just have more faith in Seagate drives.


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

Hitachi Ships the One-Terabyte Hard Drive

CDW Corporation Among the First Outlets to Offer Worlds Highest-capacity HDD

SAN JOSE, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hitachi Global Storage Technologies (Hitachi) today announced that it has met its commitment to begin shipping the worlds first one-terabyte hard drive (HDD) to retail customers within the first quarter of 2007. The Deskstar 7K1000 began shipping to retailers and e-tailers in March 2007 with inventories reaching critical mass in April 2007. CDW is among the first organizations to make the terabyte hard drive available to customers. More information is located at www.cdw.com/storage.

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...gId=1000001&newsId=20070425005460&newsLang=en


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They're charging 11% over the retail price!


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

ExcaliberPC.com where I have made many purchases and is a very reliable site is showing an ETA of July 07 on the DeskStar 7K1000. I assume the CinemaStar will be available later than that.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/Hitachi_Deskstar_7K1000_1TB_SATA/0A34193/partinfo-id-575604.html

I just went with the Seagate 500GB DB35.3 for my second S3, $154. The 750GB is $279.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/Seagate_DB35_7200.3_Hard_drive/ST3500830SCE/partinfo-id-574241.html

http://www.excaliberpc.com/Seagate_DB35_7200.3_Hard_drive/ST3750840SCE/partinfo-id-574243.html


----------

